# Hallo



## Guts (11 Juni 2006)

ich nutze mal dieses thread um mich auch vorzustellen. 
echt SUPER board und riesen kompliment für diese ganzen top bilder!!!
weiter so leute!!!


----------



## Doldi (11 Juni 2006)

Dann sag ich mal "Hallo" Guts!

@Diver & Muli: Ja aber ihr erstellt doch größtenteils die Collagen selber, oder?
Und scannt selber Bilder ein, oder sind das alles Fundstücke von anderen Pages!


----------



## Muli (12 Juni 2006)

*@ Guts!*

Erstmal ein herzlich Willkommen in dem Forum, wo die User noch per Handschlag begrüßt werden ... 
Hoffe wir haben hier gemeinsam viel Spaß und auf ein buntes Treiben!


*@ Doldi!*

Bei mir handelt es sich größtenteils um Fundstücke, die auf meiner Platte darauf lauern geposted zu werden! Man hat Sie sich im Laufe der Zeit mal in den Irrungen und Wirrungen des WWW zusammengesammelt!


Greetz Muli!


----------



## Driver (12 Juni 2006)

hallo Guts und herzlich willkommen bei uns an board! 
viel spaß & auf ein munteres posten 

@Doldi ... bei mir ist es teils teils der fall, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt mehr netfounds auf der platte habe als eigene werke.


----------



## 1ollah (12 Juni 2006)

hi, du bist auf der richtigen seite


----------

